# Dear ICE (part I)



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

Dear Ice,
I stand on you, staring at a few holes, playing with a 3 color video game, and listening to those two distinct sounds - the blare of the propane lantern, and the hum of that Vexilar. As I stare at this 3 color ring for hours on end, I always am anticipating the separation from the bottom, or that suspended "mark", and every time it happens, i feel my heart rate instantly increase, and even though I keep that jigging cadence going, the fish slowly falls back down with that grin saying"you cant fool me". Even though I want to give up on you, I stick it out for the 13th hour of the day. This time it didn't produce, but you (ICE) have not failed to bring me another good adventure. I thank you for these relaxing, rejuvenating adventures with the person that i love more than anything, my father. I will be back, I promise, even if this next warm spell knocks you back down, I will be waiting, and itching to meet with you again. 
Love Your Insane,Water Walking Friend,
Mario

On a more serious note:

If you read in between the lines, fishing was very tough for me this weekend. I drilled my butt off out there, and man is my elbow feeling it! I fished the south end of mosquito for 13 hours on Saturday and the north and south end for (TOO MANY) hours today. I'm going to be straightforward and tell y'all that I think I only brought 2 or 3 fish through the holes this weekend. Fishing seemed to be tough for most. I'm thinking it was either the full moon or the pressure that affected the fishing, I had reports from across the board that fishing was slow. Oh well, it is what it is :fishing not catching. I still had an awesome time out there, got a glimpse at the bald eagle for two days in a row too! Those things are just majestic, there is no other way to put it. That topped off the weekend in itself! Lets hope this warm up doesn't last, and be can get back on momma ICE again. Here is to ICE FISHING. Good fishing to everyone and be safe!


----------



## onemorecastt (Feb 13, 2011)

Nice read thanks for posting... made me feel better about my weekend which sounded strikingly like yours!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Perchy101 (Apr 14, 2004)

It was tough all over... I'm sure a few got lucky... Lots of lurking...

We will get them soon!


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

3 days pan fish of all things and it was bad Did get out last night to pump the vibe at west branch and lost a nice eye i feel your pain


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## HookEmUp (Apr 14, 2012)

When that mark on the flasher sinks back down into the bottom....Ohhh mannnn!!!! I start trying to beat that bait into the fish's head and knock him out


----------



## Mooshnicka (Jan 25, 2011)

Had decent last few hours before sunset... i will say we tried weird and different combinations to trigger strikes... lot of lookers but still has some decent ones pulled through the holes... as example, regular waxie and jig, no takers... soaked same setup in power bait juice, it was on within minutes... but wouldnt touch power bait imitation waxies.. just kept changing it up regularly to gettem in...


----------



## futurestrader (Dec 10, 2005)

I caught fish but it was taxing all day vexilar would light up and to bring them home good luck. In the end dead sticked it with a waxworm worked.


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Mario,
Good read, I really enjoyed that as I presume, many others did. You do have one thing going for you that I and many others don't.... THE TIME WITH YOUR FATHER! Enjoy it my friend and thank you sooo much for sharing! By the way, I've read your posts for the past few yrs and it's always refreshing hearing you...I'll leave it at that.


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Last batch of ice we caught about 120 bluegills, all over 7" most over 8" and 4 that were over 10" in 10 hours over 2 days of fishing. This weekend we caught 9 bluegills 2 crappie and a perch. From the reports it must of been the full moon/pressure front shutting them down. Hopefully we'll get another chance through the ice before winter is over. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

snake69 said:


> Mario,
> Good read, I really enjoyed that as I presume, many others did. You do have one thing going for you that I and many others don't.... THE TIME WITH YOUR FATHER! Enjoy it my friend and thank you sooo much for sharing! By the way, I've read your posts for the past few yrs and it's always refreshing hearing you...I'll leave it at that.


thank you snake, I appreciate that a lot. 

@sem eye, was that a private pond?


----------



## sem-eye (Mar 15, 2011)

Yes, private lake


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Mario,,I too had a moment ,,from your sentiments of fishing with your Dad,,& I remembered my Dad & me ice fishing,,A REAL long time ago when I was a boy,,& I know how very cool that is.... Enjoy him(& I know You do!!) while you still have Him with you,,, 'cause when He's gone,,He's gone a long,,long time......... Thanks for your post!! You're a LUCKY Man.... Vince..... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

snake69 said:


> Mario,
> Good read, I really enjoyed that as I presume, many others did. You do have one thing going for you that I and many others don't.... THE TIME WITH YOUR FATHER! Enjoy it my friend and thank you sooo much for sharing! By the way, I've read your posts for the past few yrs and it's always refreshing hearing you...I'll leave it at that.




Totally agree. 
And fishing was tough but enjoyable all weekend for me too. 
Your posts are always positive, the upbeat attitude contagious. Hope you continue to spread your love of family and fishing a long time.


----------

